# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Lontoon joukkoliikenteessä tänään musta päivä

## 738

Useat uutislähteet kertovat niin metroissa kuin busseissa tapahtuneista räjähdyksistä tänään Lontoossa. Terrori-iskua ei ole vielä vahvistettu, mutta lienee päivänselvää, etteivät bussit ja metrot sattumalta yhtaikaisesti räjähtele.

----------

